# Skx 007/009 On A Sharkmesh?



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

I quite fancy putting my 009 on a shark mesh bracelet, but not sure how it will look without the curved end pieces found on the standard bracelet. It obviously leaves a noticeable gap between the end of the mesh and the case, but does it look a bit odd? Anyone got a pic they can post, so I can see before I buy? Thanks guys. :thumbsup:


----------



## new2the7A38 (Oct 6, 2010)

Roger the Dodger said:


> I quite fancy putting my 009 on a shark mesh bracelet, but not sure how it will look without the curved end pieces found on the standard bracelet. It obviously leaves a noticeable gap between the end of the mesh and the case, but does it look a bit odd? Anyone got a pic they can post, so I can see before I buy? Thanks guys. :thumbsup:


maybe like this? http://t3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcSBE4m0ENWZZSU3CF_ver9zz49-y8AT4dYqrBfJJIyKAIrg--X1&t=1

or this? 









Both were from a Google search from threads on Watchuseek.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Cheers, n2t7A38! Actually looks very good. Thanks for posting those links.


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

I've got a couple, not brilliant pics but you get the idea



















Cheers

Andrew


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks, Andrew...I think I'll definately go for one!


----------



## vinbo (Mar 9, 2011)

Mutley said:


> I've got a couple, not brilliant pics but you get the idea
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice :notworthy:


----------



## 1475lee (Mar 15, 2011)

Thats a great photo of a great watch.


----------



## vinbo (Mar 9, 2011)

Anyone know where I can pysically buy a mesh bracelet?? Want to feel the weight and try before I buy??

Cheers people. :to_become_senile:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

vinbo said:


> Anyone know where I can pysically buy a mesh bracelet?? Want to feel the weight and try before I buy??
> 
> Cheers people. :to_become_senile:


all from china/HK......unless your near it might be worthwile to take a chance 

but be assured, these shark mesh meshs are pure awesomeness........


----------



## vinbo (Mar 9, 2011)

mrteatime said:


> vinbo said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone know where I can pysically buy a mesh bracelet?? Want to feel the weight and try before I buy??
> ...


Thanks for the swift reply.

Best bought from from a well know auction site I presume??

I'll give em a whirl.........


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

vinbo said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > vinbo said:
> ...


Think theres some names further up this thread???

search for loose knit mesh on the bay


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

vinbo said:


> Anyone know where I can pysically buy a mesh bracelet?? Want to feel the weight and try before I buy??
> 
> Cheers people. :to_become_senile:


These are the  ones  I've been looking at on t'bay.....this guy's in Canada..(though I suspect the bracelets are from the far east). They look very solid and have a couple of removable sections for sizing (as well as the adjustments on the clasp)You need a 22mm for a 007/009, though if you want different sizes, he has those as well. Plus they come with the correct spring bars.


----------



## vinbo (Mar 9, 2011)

Roger the Dodger said:


> vinbo said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone know where I can pysically buy a mesh bracelet?? Want to feel the weight and try before I buy??
> ...


Now purchased!!!!

Now got to wait for Canadian post!!!!

Seemed a tad more expensive than the ones from HK but I'm always dubious about anything from there. eBay related that is!!


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Roger the Dodger said:


> vinbo said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone know where I can pysically buy a mesh bracelet?? Want to feel the weight and try before I buy??
> ...


Also available in a black PVD finish....read the blurb under the ad.


----------



## new2horology (Jun 28, 2010)

there is currenly one for sale in the sales forum, I wish I could buy it, but I don't have enough posts to PM the seller

:thumbsdown:


----------

